# Fishing the Mid-west



## b1gluke56 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive been out three time this year and have caught my limit of Crappie each time. These are some of the ones over 11 inches. Sorry I had to use my Phone for the pics.


----------



## Jim (Mar 26, 2008)

Good job Luke!

Killing them on the BTlures....Awesome!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 26, 2008)

Great job - those are nice fish


----------



## Nickk (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm dying to try mine out on my 7' ultra light!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 26, 2008)

could you give me some insight on using the btlures? I gave it a try the other day, in my crappie hole and nothin.


----------



## b1gluke56 (Mar 27, 2008)

On useing the BT Lure I use it as I would a regular spoon or a jig over brush piles and underwater drop offs. I caught my fish around the docks. Most slip owners are avid crappie fishermen so they drop their xmass trees in their slips and sink them every few years. This keeps a great crappie bed under them and crappie on the table most the year round. 

I add a little gulp sent to my lure just tho get rid of the "Beer" smell just to get things going. Im going to try to tip the hook with a worm or a minow head and do some jigging for Walleyes next week sometime if it ever stops raining here! 

Hay guys thanks for trying my lures and send me any pics you get via my web site if you would like me to post them up. 

Also I will be trying to tie feathers on to my hooks as soon as I get good at fly tieing to try to get them to look like a Meps or Roster tail Im working on it.LOL


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 27, 2008)

I will be taking you lure out today for a little trial on some crappie - i have a few brush piles in mind so we shall see.

Thanks


----------

